# Hi newby here



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone

as u can tell in a newbie, it was so great to log on last nite & actually get some information that is right to the point & exactly what i've been looking to find out.

my partner & i have been struggling with infertillity for the past 3 & a half years, it has been the most horrific emotional rollercoaster as u's all well know & the fact that my mum died in the middle of it did not help my stress levels one bit!

right now we are just waiting on that letter coming through the post 2 say we are top of the ivf waiting list, i think the post man thinks i fancy him as i am looking out the window every time he comes up the path!  

just hoping now that this part of the rollercoaster just keeps rising and there is not a huge big fall at the other side of it

thanks for listening xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

You have come to the right place for support and understanding 

I have popped the link below for the IVF board for you to have a look at , hope it helps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Sorry to hear of your mums passing , big big  to you

hope the letter arrives soon 

love
suzie xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi ktdoc

 to FF  I am sure you will find this site of such great support to you.

Sorry to hear of your long journey so far, it can be really hard this fertility lark and your right such a rollercoaster of emotions  Sorry to hear about your mum 

Have you called your clinic to find out when you should expect to get to the top of the list or is it just a case of waiting  I hope you get your letter soon so you can start treatment.

 with your treatment.

x x x x x


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the lovely replies

last time i was at the clinic they said they they were hoping for it 2 start between april & june so hopefully wont be 2 long

getting a little aprehensive now, everytime we have a glimmer of hope it gets shot down, had a course of clomid a year ago, started on 100mg with no ovulation then increased the dose to 150mg for 1 cycle but still no ovulation, i know that is the first line treatment for pcos and cant understand why it didn't work & so i'm stressing if that didn't work will this? also have a blocked tube so iui isnt an option

thing haven't helped lately with a new arrival into the family & the fact my family think im a total pesamistic b**ch because they dont understand, its all it will b u'r turn next, if only!

sorry listen 2 me rabeling on just nice 2 vent some frustration sometimes 

kt xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

unfortunatly pcos wasnt diagnosed until i was on clomid, had a laparoscopy in april 06 but had my 1st period in a year and a half 2 weeks before it so was no signs of pcos, everything looked ok infact but the dye wouldnt go through my tubes so had an hsg in oct 06 & dye spilled from 1 tube but the other was blocked so started clomid in jan 07 but had no effect although the scans showed pcos, at least it was a diagnosis.  consultant wnts me 2 start on metformin before ivf starts so im hoping its really soon as im also type 1 diabetic which is very well controlled & i want make sure my insulin doses are right b4 we start 

kt xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## alex g (Mar 9, 2008)

Just saying hi. I only joined ff few days ago but u have def come to right place. 
Good luck with your (hopefully) soon ivf.
Keep chatting it really helps
Alex xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello ktdoc, welcome to Fertility Freinds. 

I am sorry to hear of your mum's passing and at such a stressful time too. 
It is so hard when others, who do not understand what infertility does to you emotionally, start saying things like that. Just rememeber they don't mean anythign nasty by it; they just do not understand. 

Suzie has already left you a link to the IVF boards and I will leave you a few more useful links too:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

I hope that letter comes soon. Wishign you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi KTdoc

Just wanted to say welcome  to FF

Sorry to hear about your mum   it must have been so hard  


Hope that you get some good news soon x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi

just wanted to say hello and welcome   sorry for your loss, its must have been so difficult  

hope the letter doesnt take too long!   and   @ the postman 

love jo x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Well I can sense a glimmer of humour in you from your post. Keep that strenth to help you through the tough times. When you read through old posts and you look at the tickers you find so much success... so keep hopeful... and keep all in perspective.
Good luck.
armi
xoxo


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ktdoc

hiya welcome to this fab site! Im having ivf first time next period and that will be end march/beg april have had injection training and tests etc so if i can help with any questions would be pleased to, though am no expert can tell you what happened etc


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ktdoc and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

Im sorry to hear all you have been through and i am wishing u loads of luck with the future.

LOL at u and the postman!!!

Kate xx​


----------

